# How to rake out HoneyLocust leaves from lawn



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a neighbor with a mature honey locust tree that drops is small leaves on my lawn. Nothing I can or would do about the tree even if it were my own... but im wondering the best way to get these leaves out of the grass.

The tree drops them so heavily it makes the lawn like a matted area so mulching or whatever would be far too dense.

Right now I am bag mowing over it but there is still far too many there. I could run the sunjoe dethatcher over the area, but I feel like that might be a bit aggressive to do regularly enough to keep the leaves out (would have to do every week or so from now until the snow stays I think based on last fall)?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a mature honey locust in my yard. I have to stay on top of mulching these little leaves, if they don't mulch they eventually pass through the grass blades. I have had matting like you mention when I didn't stay on top of it and it rained. I took my blower to them and worked them to the driveway to discard. We HATE this tree and will have it removed in the years to come, it's such a pain in the a** as you're well aware


----------

